# Herping north of coffs harbour



## jordanmulder (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok so I went herping with Stephen around Coffs harbour and north of it. I had a great time and found many new species which pleased me. The last few shots are from around the hunter valley after we came back. The quality of my shots will vary because I was borrowing different equipment at different times.
Enjoy.

The first night we saw...



Saltuarius moritzi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Saltuarius moritzi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

We also saw a very big Brown tree snake.



Boiga irregularis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Boiga irregularis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Boiga irregularis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

During the same night Stephen spotted this stunning rosei. (Crap pictures of it)



Saproscincus rosei by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Saproscincus rosei by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Murray's skinks were common through out the trip.



Eulamprus murrayi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Eulamprus murrayi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Eulamprus murrayi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Barrington's tree frog were one of the most abundant frog on the trip. Their was in particular this one pretty individual.



litoria barringtonensis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



litoria barringtonensis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



litoria barringtonensis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Followed closely by M.balbus



Mixophyes balbus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Eulamprus heatwolei 



Eulamprus heatwolei by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Night drives produced a few species. The most abundant being dwarf crowned snakes.



Cacophis krefftii by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis krefftii by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Golden crowned snakes (I was particularly happy to see these!)



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr
These massive frogs (don't like these shots)



Mixophyes iteratus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

S.spectabilis were not uncommon during the day.



Saprosincus spectabilis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr
































Saprosincus spectabilis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Saprosincus spectabilis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Saprosincus spectabilis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Stephen managed to find only one of this beautiful frog.



Litoria subgladulosa by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Litoria subgladulosa by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Litoria subgladulosa by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Litoria subgladulosa by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Pouched frogs were everywhere across the rainforest floor but were difficult to locate due to their size.



Assa darlingtoni by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Assa darlingtoni by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Assa darlingtoni by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr


We also found this cool skink.



Calyptotis scutirostrum by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

And perhaps probably one of the best finds of the trip! 



Philoria pughi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Back in Newcastle we found Carlia vivax (which I am not able to upload due to some problems)

also



Anomalpus swansoni by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

And some wood geckos




Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Diplodactylus vittatus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Stephen will add his photo's shortly too.
Any criticism on the photo's is appreciated.
thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Smithers (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks for posting


----------



## caliherp (Nov 17, 2012)

Great photos, that's a lot of species for one day. Well done.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 17, 2012)

unreal mate, well done, have to make it up north a little further come out here, i havent really had time to go out but could make time.......
love the golden crown


----------



## vicherps (Nov 17, 2012)

Great finds and photos well done.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 17, 2012)

Jordan those D.vittatus shots are really really really good  The second and third Diplo shot are my favourites, however one of them seems to look similar to one you showed me.... you took that one within the first 2 minutes  



> Great photos, that's a lot of species for one day. Well done.


This was over a week, it's a very small amount of species for a week since we were in the rainforest and it was cold. 

Some of my pictures from the same 2 trips as Jordan’s. Arranged in order that the animals were found. Enjoy .

Brown Tree Snake



Boiga irregularis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Boiga irregularis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Boiga irregularis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Boiga irregularis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Moritz' Leaf-tailed Gecko



Saltuarius moritzi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Red-tailed Gully Skink



Saproscincus rosei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saproscincus rosei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Yellow Bellied Water Skink



Eulamprus heatwolei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Eulamprus heatwolei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Eulamprus heatwolei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Rainforest Cool Skink



Harrisoniascincus zia by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Dwarf Crowned Snake



Cacophis kreffti by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Golden Crowned Snake



Cacophis squamulosus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Hip-pocket Frog



Assa darlingtoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Assa darlingtoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Assa darlingtoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Stuttering Frog



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

New England Tree Frog



Litoria subglandulosa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria subglandulosa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria subglandulosa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Pugh's Mountain Frog



Philoria pughi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Philoria pughi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Scute-snouted Calyptotis 



Calyptotis scutirostrum by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Lively Rainbow Skink



Carlia vivax by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Carlia vivax by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Carlia vivax by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Punctate Worm-skink



Anomalopus swansoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Anomalopus swansoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Anomalopus swansoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 17, 2012)

nice shots guys , where abouts around coffs did you find the golden crown ? just curious as i live just outside of coffs and ive only ever seen one


----------



## Reptilez123 (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazing camera and pics


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 17, 2012)

> nice shots guys , where abouts around coffs did you find the golden crown ? just curious as i live just outside of coffs and ive only ever seen one


Coffs as a label means somewhere in the general 100km radius around the Coffs area. I don't like giving out localities. For such a common snake I shouldn't have to either, just road cruise any rainforest around coffs I've seen them in at least 3-4 of the parks in that area over the years.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 17, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Coffs as a label means somewhere in the general 100km radius around the Coffs area. I don't like giving out localities. For such a common snake I shouldn't have to either, just road cruise any rainforest around coffs I've seen them in at least 3-4 of the parks in that area over the years.


no worries  ill find one on my own


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 17, 2012)

> no worries  ill find one on my own



If I'm back in Coff's any time I wouldn't mind going for a cruise with you and seeing if we can manage to find one, as I say, lots of places there to explore.


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2012)

Good work guys, without the good closeup shots the real intricacy of the herps would not be seen or appreciated. Golden crowns are a prime example of what i mean, they are so patterned.


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 17, 2012)

The underbelly of the golden crowns look so pretty


----------



## cement (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah they are one of the best patterned snakes, yet to find one and handle it you dont get to appreciate it because they are so small. The frogs are the same. Although it may be that I am getting old and losing my sight!


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 17, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> as I say, lots of places there to explore.


yes there is  most of the time when i go out bush its normally around the corindi area so not much rainforesty habitat pretty dry probably why i dont see them often


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 17, 2012)

amazing photos guys !!!
those philoria are stunning !


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, Stephen and Jordan,

You guys turned up a whole stack of interesting species. I really liked the shots of the Philoria pughi, in particular. I don't recall seeing photos of this lovely frog before. Great trip and photos!

Regards,
David


----------



## eipper (Nov 20, 2012)

Like the shots guys.

Jordan any reason you photo shop out the catch lights (on most on the shots) from the eyes? To me it flattens the image focal point

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 20, 2012)

eipper said:


> Like the shots guys.
> 
> Jordan any reason you photo shop out the catch lights (on most on the shots) from the eyes? To me it flattens the image focal point
> 
> ...


 I did on some. I messed up the Balbus shots badly the rest are fine I think (I was tired, in a rush and it was late at night, also not paying attention when I posted the thread), on some I was using a ring flash and it was so obvious... In which ones are you referring too that you think are not so good? Thanks for sharing your opinion... I appreciate the criticism.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 20, 2012)

cool pictures guys


----------



## eipper (Nov 21, 2012)

Jordan,

honestly all the frogs, especially as you can see highlights on the moist skin, the murrayi and the sapros.

A tip with a ring flash a piece of black tape top and bottom breaks the ring highlight
cheers

scott


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 21, 2012)

ok the ring flash I actually borrowed (I doubt I'll ever see it again) but I think the Subgladulosus and barringtonensis is alright? But do you think even they are bad? I'll pm you from here onwards...


----------

